# Warrant's Graveyard 2009



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's the front yard graveyard. I still have to pt out the PVC candles. A family was walking by today and they stopped for a good 5 minutes to ogle and comment.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow looks great. Oooohhhh whooooooo yeeeahh! Sorry I was oogling.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job! Spoookkkkkkkyyyyy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These pictures remind me of how something as simple as a fence really makes a difference - the set up goes from "tombstones in a yard" to "'graveyard".

I'd keep an eye on that squatting skellie if I were you. He's up to no good


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

great job Warrant. Thanks for sharing your pics. I am assuming the base gastapo hasn't said anything to you about your haunt being too large? Good lighting.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks really good with the lighting.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pics. Great job on the graveyard and lighting.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I really like the guy without his head! Gruesome! You don't see that often. 

And to continue RoxyBlue's line of thought: What does a squatting skellie... ummm produce anyways? Personally, I don't think he has the guts to do anything...

Har Har.. yeah I know


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Lookin' Good! Love that zombie! How about a close up of your sign post?


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't you just LOVE it when people stop and ogle,.lol. Looks good,..nice job!


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

I really like the guy without a head. That thing looks awesomely gruesome.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Warrant's Haunt - Toxic Storage and Detention Facility*

Took a few pictures of the actors before we got started. This is my daughter.










Graveyard during the day.










Being a zombie is hard work!










You are for dessert!










Showtime!










I have videos, got to put them all together then post later.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

One last scream for the neighborhood.










Zombie after-party.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome night, best Halloween ever!. Had over 250 tot's, line to get in was down the street, sometimes up to a 30 minute wait. Didn't like tot's to wait but had to maintain the scary integrity of the haunt since it was all open air. Rave reviews from everyone from the graveyard to the haunt. "Peanut Butter" was our safe word, and many returning tot's remembered it from last year. If a tot says the safe word to an actor, it will freeze them and make them friendly. Otherwise it's on like Donkey Kong!

Many people didn't get past the first area which was the Toxic Control Room, sound track provided by Poison Props. Hats off to you, PP, you scared many tot's out of my haunt! 

I followed a few groups and took video as they went through, shrieking and screaming. At some points I had to run after them just to keep up. I'll post those later.

All my actors did a great job! I can't emphasize enough prep time for costumes and makeup. it really made the difference this year, as all my actors were totally in character. Plus I filled them up with pizza and soda before the haunt.

The guts you see hanging out of some of the zombies is Great Stuff on a piece of fabric, painted red, and sewn into the shirt.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's another of the Zombie Run during the day. There were usually 4-5 zombies back here in the dark.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

nice they all look great!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! Great zombie makeup and guts!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun. Very well done!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

*First of several video's. Today's episode: Zombie Attack!*


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Next installment: Running and Screaming!*


----------

